# Wie verwende ich MSChart Control



## Gerimensch (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Und zwar möchte ich gerne ein MSChart Controll in verbindung mit einer SQL-Tabelle erstellen. 
D.h. ich möchte aus einer SQL-Tabelle ein paar Felder auslesen und sie dann mittels mschart z.B. als liniendiagramm anzeigen lassen. 

Nur habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll. 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??? 
Vielleicht mit einem Beipielcode oder ein paar hilfreichen Links.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Geri


----------



## Gerimensch (4. Juli 2003)

*B I T T E ! ! ! !*

Hi leute ,

hat denn niemand eine ahnung wie man das MSChart Controll einsetzt.

Also nochmal die beschreibung. Ich möchte ein Diagramm erstellen. 
Die Daten dafür kommen von einer SQL-Tabelle. Es sind zwei Spalten um genau zu sein. 
Ich bin ja schon alleine einigermaßen weit gekommen. Ich setze mal den Code mit rein dann könnt ihr ja sehen was vielleicht nicht stimmen könnnt oder mir ein paar Tips geben!!


```
Dim arrayData()
    Dim rstest As New ADODB.Recordset
    
    sqlstr = "select od_rechdat,dated = datediff(dd, od_faellig, getdate()) from kunden_op where od_ausgegl_dat is null and od_kunu = 10000 order by od_kunu, od_rechdat"
    rstest.Open sqlstr, cnn, adOpenKeyset
    
    ReDim arrayData(rstest.RecordCount - 1, 1)
    
    Do Until rstest.EOF
        arrayData(rstest.AbsolutePosition - 1, 0) = rstest.Fields("od_rechdat").Value
        arrayData(rstest.AbsolutePosition - 1, 1) = rstest.Fields("dated").Value
        rstest.MoveNext
    Loop
    
    msdiagramm.ChartData = arrayData
    msdiagramm.ColumnCount = 2
    
    rstest.MoveFirst
    Do Until rstest.EOF
        msdiagramm.Row = rstest.AbsolutePosition
        msdiagramm.RowLabel = CStr(rstest.Fields("datumsdiff").Value)
        rstest.MoveNext
    Loop
    msdiagramm.chartType = VtChChartType2dBar
```
Schon mal danke im Voraus

Schönen Tag noch 

Geri


----------

